# It's HOT!



## Heather (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey! Who took my central air?? 

For those of you growing w/out A/C - how hot do you let things get? How do you cool things down? Lots of fans? Open windows? 

Do the plants like it this warm? It's 84° in here....


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2006)

Heather said:


> Hey! Who took my central air??
> 
> For those of you growing w/out A/C - how hot do you let things get? How do you cool things down? Lots of fans? Open windows?
> 
> Do the plants like it this warm? It's 84° in here....




It's HOT here too! It's 83.4 were my plants are. I'm about to run to the other room up here and turn on the A\C and just bum there!


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2006)

Where is my climate controlled environment?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2006)

We are loathe to use our air conditioner -- until it is over 90º for more than a couple of days. Then I'm the first to break down and turn it on. Otherwise, it's open windows and turn on fans.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 18, 2006)

My grow room can get into the low 80's but i don't like it that hot in there. As long as you have plenty of air movement around your plants they should be fine though Heather. Does the temp drop back down at night to give them (and you) a break?

What happened to your A/C? I couldn't live without it now...yes i am a woose. We went without when we used to live in a tiny townhouse where the upstairs temps got close to 100f on summer days...THAT was tough! Can't you buy a window A/C unit so you at least have one room to cool off in? I feel for you.....come on up for a visit.


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2006)

When I moved, it was into a 100 year old house (I have the second floor flat) and so no more central air. I have two room A/C units, one in the living room, where the Paphs are and one in the bedroom. 

The issue tonight is that the doors are closed in the passageway from the dining room (where the Phrags are) to the living room, to try to keep the living room cool. So, in the dining room and kitchen, the windows are wide open in order to get some of the cooler outdoor temps and increase the air flow. I'm not sure that's working so well though....
It should cool down tonight to the upper 60's. 

I'm sorry, I am just feeling discouraged tonight. Everything was going so well in the old house, like I finally knew what I was doing (at least the plants were acting like I did), and now here it is hot, dark, and I have thrips. :sob: Just having one of those "what the hell am I doing??" nights...


----------



## bwester (Jun 18, 2006)

Silly people.... try living in south georgia.


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2006)

bwester said:


> Silly people.... try living in south georgia.



I would die. I sweat like a madman in the heat


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 19, 2006)

I used to blast the fan when I went to work, but after losing a couple plants every summer to basal rot, I bit the bullet and left the a/c on low when it got into the mid-80s, even if I wasn't around. (this is a series of south windows and it really gets hot when the sun shines). @#&@& electric bill.


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> I used to blast the fan when I went to work, but after losing a couple plants every summer to basal rot, I bit the bullet and left the a/c on low when it got into the mid-80s, even if I wasn't around. (this is a series of south windows and it really gets hot when the sun shines). @#&@& electric bill.



I'm having better luck with this method this morning. I tried the open windows/blasting fans last night but the temps never came down much. This morning I closed windows and cranked up the A/C and fans and the middle part of the house is starting to cool down. 

Just a matter of trial and error I guess.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2006)

Glad to hear things are better this morning, Heather. I was beginning to worry...


----------



## Wendy (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better too Heather. Having thrips is no fun....I know that first hand. Good luck with killing them...spray a couple for me too.:evil:


----------



## Kyle (Jun 19, 2006)

Be careful with heat and thrips. It causes their life cycle to speed up and there population to explode.

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2006)

Kyle said:


> Be careful with heat and thrips. It causes their life cycle to speed up and there population to explode.
> 
> Kyle



Thanks Kyle, I know! That has been one of my big concerns. 
I sprayed this morning. Just getting ready to bring the plants back inside.


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's a new and amusing challenge:

My circuits cannot handle all the electricity I am using in the two front rooms! Apparently 2 fans, an A/C, two shelves full of lights, the stereo and now the vacuum cleaner just push it right over the edge! I have blown a fuse twice in the last 18 hours! :rollhappy:

(this did cause the fortuitous discovery of the truth of the fact that we are paying for the electricity in the basement (including someone else's washer and dryer!) which we were told we were NOT paying for.)


----------



## TADD (Jun 23, 2006)

I hate to say it, but our A/C is still broken  We had someone come out today and look at it, to tell you the truth I really don't mind the humidity or the heat. We are runnng about 90-100% humidity and mid 90's for temps. I love it! We use a few fans, and keep the curtains closed.


----------

